# Ukrainian: подобеєшся (misspelling; correct: подобaєшся)



## UkrainianLearner

Phrases:
"Лорік, ти мені теж подобеєшся!" : Lorik you podobeyeshsya me too!
"А я я .Признася хто кого цілує." : I i. Pryznasya anyone who kisses
What do they mean? What are their respective roots?
I cannot find подобеєшся or Признася in my Ukrainian -> En/En -> Ukrainian Dictionaries. Plus just beginning to learn Ukrainian.
Thank you.

Moderator note:
For each word a single thread please - one topic per thread. 
I've left the other one however as it might be context for the one this thread is about.
In this thread however please only answer concerning *подобеєшся*.
Thank you!
Cheers
sokol
moderator


----------



## Leox10

Лорік, ти мені теж подобaєшся! =Lorik, you like me  too!
...


----------



## Awwal12

> Лорік, ти мені теж подобaєшся! =Lorik, you like me too!


Excuse me for my ignorance, but doesn't it mean "Lorik, I like you too"?..


----------



## dashchak

you cannot find these words because they are incorrect. 
Right: "Подобеєшся- подобаєшся"-means "like" ...


----------



## Selyd

"Lorik, I like you too"?.. Лорік, я тебе теж люблю!
Любити - to like
Подобатися - "she tries to please him" <> "Вона старається йому сподобатися"
Подобатися, бути до вподоби *не співпадає* з любити.
Подобатися *може бути* передумовою для любові.
До послуг.


----------



## Leox10

Awwal12 said:


> Excuse me for my ignorance, but doesn't it mean "Lorik, I like you too"?..



Oh, sorry..Yes,  of course, it means "Lorik, I like you too"?


----------



## UkrainianLearner

Selyd said:


> "Lorik, I like you too"?.. Лорік, я тебе теж люблю!
> Любити - to like
> Подобатися - "she tries to please him" <> "Вона старається йому сподобатися"
> Подобатися, бути до вподоби *не співпадає* з любити.
> Подобатися *може бути* передумовою для любові.
> До послуг.



Thank you!
I just realized the thread had been split.
This is exactly what  + how I'd hoped to have the relative derivations explained.
Time to print this and add the page into my Ukrainian grammar notebook.
This site is Wonderful...Thank you.


----------



## sokol

Moderator note:

Please post answers for *признайся* here; only one topic per thread please.

Thanks!
sokol
moderator


----------

